# Marbella car dealers



## enlivend (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm currently hiring a car from one of the airport companies, but at this time of year that's not cheap. I suspect buying a car would make much better sense...

Can anyone recommend car dealers in or close to Marbella, either to seek out or avoid?

Thanks!

- nick


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

enlivend said:


> I'm currently hiring a car from one of the airport companies, but at this time of year that's not cheap. I suspect buying a car would make much better sense...
> 
> Can anyone recommend car dealers in or close to Marbella, either to seek out or avoid?
> 
> ...


+++


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I would trust these people. I have no connection with them but nearly bought a car from them a while back. They are in Marbella.

Robertsoncars-spain.com


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

enlivend said:


> I'm currently hiring a car from one of the airport companies, but at this time of year that's not cheap. I suspect buying a car would make much better sense...
> 
> Can anyone recommend car dealers in or close to Marbella, either to seek out or avoid?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't know any car dealers but you will find that second hand cars are way more expensive than in the UK. You need to have all your paperwork in place, too, to buy a car. Have a look in the FAQ section for info about buying a car.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

You were asking about a bank, too. 

We were recommended the Sabadel on Av Ricardo Soriano out beside the Copper Tower. Haf no problem opening a non resident account with just a passport, UK bank statement and contract of employment. Then went and changed it to a residents account to avoid charges when salary was going in regularly.


----------



## enlivend (Jul 26, 2014)

brocher said:


> Sorry, I don't know any car dealers but you will find that second hand cars are way more expensive than in the UK. You need to have all your paperwork in place, too, to buy a car. Have a look in the FAQ section for info about buying a car.


More expensive and much more beaten up! 

Current lines of enquiry (in no particular order): Robertsoncars (as suggested above); the morass of car dealers over the road from the Marbella industrial area; two websites (MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Venta de coches de segunda mano - Vehículos de ocasión de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,... and Coches segunda mano, coches de ocasi?n y coches usados en coche.es)

A work colleague suggested I use a Gestoría for the paperwork (and recommended one). Does that make any sense?


----------



## enlivend (Jul 26, 2014)

*At the bank*



brocher said:


> You were asking about a bank, too.
> 
> We were recommended the Sabadel on Av Ricardo Soriano out beside the Copper Tower. Haf no problem opening a non resident account with just a passport, UK bank statement and contract of employment. Then went and changed it to a residents account to avoid charges when salary was going in regularly.


Well, I may have slightly muffed this one, was under a little time pressure to get this done so my first wages could go somewhere Spanish at the end of the month. Someone at work suggested BBVA, and a look at their website showed that for a salary account there should be no operating charges. I visited the local branch, armed with paperwork, and all went fine... and it'll be charge-free, except for mandatory life insurance in the first year. Had lost the will to keep breathing by then so I swallowed the pill and handed over 50 euros. Ouch. (Last laugh? Bank didn't ask about my health conditions...)


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Santander tried that one on me with insurance" that i had "agreed" to.

In reality he added an extra sheet to sign which turned out to be some kind of home insurance...which one of their sub companies run.

Threw a wobbly in the bank and it was retracted pronto.

Good luck with the car search.
It off putting seeing all the cars here are over the odds of the uk.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

enlivend said:


> Well, I may have slightly muffed this one, was under a little time pressure to get this done so my first wages could go somewhere Spanish at the end of the month. Someone at work suggested BBVA, and a look at their website showed that for a salary account there should be no operating charges. I visited the local branch, armed with paperwork, and all went fine... and it'll be charge-free, except for mandatory life insurance in the first year. Had lost the will to keep breathing by then so I swallowed the pill and handed over 50 euros. Ouc*h. (Last laugh? Bank didn't ask about my health conditions...)*





Keeling over to get the payout is a bit drastic, though! Still it would ensure your wife gets a great start in Spain!!

Of course the cars are beat up - have you seen the way they park in Marbella! Still at least they won't rust much there, it's plastic parts that get brittle and give up the ghost first.


----------

